

Cool Easter Egg on Google.com - mouse over "I'm feeling lucky" - jedc

Anyone else seen this before?
======
rodw
For anyone who's not seeing it: When you mouse-over the "I'm feeling lucky"
button (on capable browsers) the button text spins (like a slot machine) and
changes to one of several alternatives like "I'm feeling trendy", "I'm feeling
hungry", etc. Clicking on the button then runs a relevant canned search.

What is clever about this (IMO) is that once the "instant search" feature was
introduced the "I'm feeling lucky" button became superfluous. With instant
search it's impossible to submit "I'm feeling lucky" on anything but a blank
query field.

What a long way we've come from the original role / intent of "I'm feeling
lucky.".

------
dangrossman
It's been that way since mid-August. E.g.
[http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/08/24/google-changed-
th...](http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/08/24/google-changed-the-im-
feeling-lucky-button/)

------
flavmartins
I haven't seen it before, but it's a fantastic time waster.

I dare say it may be more interesting than StumbleUpon?????

------
mflindell
Looks pretty normal to me?

